# God bless my family and friends



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2016)

This is a letter I posted in Facebook acknowledging my wonderful, caring family. 

Just a note from the heart, to my children, grand children and great grand children.


As you may, or may not know, Thelma and I have had a rough couple of weeks. Pneumonia for her and chest cold leading to COPD and my breathing for me. 
Getting out and about has been near impossible so supplies were getting very low. Last Friday, I believe, a car backed into my driveway and a fellow said he had several bags of groceries for us from my daughter and SIL. Imagine our surprise.
Then we received gift cards from my sons and more cards and money from my grand children. We can go to DD coffee for quite some time. 
All of this was quite unsuspected and very welcomed to us. You kids are amazing and you all should be acknowledged for your kindness. And to those who offered their prayers...it's working.
So all we can say to you all is, God Bless You and we love all of you.
Mom and Dad..aka Grandmimi and Grandfifi


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2016)

Aww Pappy, heartwarming note from you. :love_heart:  I hope you and your wife feel better as time goes on, you have such a loving family, I could see it in your photos that you've shared with us.  Merry Christmas and a very happy and healthy New Year to you and your family. :christmas2:


----------



## Carla (Dec 25, 2016)

Pappy said:


> This is a letter I posted in Facebook acknowledging my wonderful, caring family.
> 
> Just a note from the heart, to my children, grand children and great grand children.
> 
> ...



Ya did something right when you raised them to be caring and thoughtful adults! I really hope you and the mrs. are on the mend, how awful. There seems to be a nastier than usual cold virus going around that's kicking the butts of a lot of people.
Hope you both feel better soon.

Very nice note to your kids (and grandkids). How thoughtful a gift and I am sure, well appreciated. You are truly blessed.


----------

